# Seatrout Open Frühjahr 2017



## MefoMagger (1. März 2017)

Moin Moin,

 ich habe mich erstmals zu den Seatrout Open auf Fynen in diesem Frühjahr angemeldet. Gibt es hier im Board vielleicht jemanden der an dieser Veranstaltung bereits teilgenommen hat und mir ein paar Tipps geben kann?
 Bei mir gibt es da ein paar Fragen wie z.b. Werden die Plätze in irgend einer Weise eingeteilt? Wo sind die Fänge zu melden usw.
 Gibt es Ausschreibungen in Deutsch oder English.

 Vielleicht kann man ja auch gemeinsam Anreisen.

 Vielen Dank im Voraus.

 Petri


----------



## Double2004 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Seatrout Open Frühjahr 2017*

Hallo,

hier die Regularien:

https://www.go-fishing.dk/2017/01/0...hvornaar-hvordan/?ph=47d3967773cc47eef5974b75

Habe selbst noch nicht mitgemacht, aber war schon mehrfach an den STO-Wochenenden auf der Insel. Die Strände sind dann spürbar voller und soweit ich weiß, gibt es keinerlei Zuteilungen oder Einschränkungen bzgl. der Strände. An den Tagen selbst wird auf der Homepage von Go Fishing mehrfach die aktuelle Rangliste aktualisiert.

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## MefoMagger (2. März 2017)

*AW: Seatrout Open Frühjahr 2017*

Hallo Double2004,

 Danke für die Infos. Da man nicht eingeteilt wird brauch man dann bei Beginn keinen Treffpunkt anfahren und kann gleich anfangen zu fischen. Das ist schon mal gut zu wissen. Da du zu der Zeit ja ab und zu schon auf der Insel warst, kannst du mir ja mal ein paar Frühlingsstellen per PN senden ;-)

 Petri


----------



## Pupser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Seatrout Open Frühjahr 2017*

http://de.seatrout.dk/

oder auch im Buch 

https://www.meerforellenblinker.de/...1_die-117-besten-fuenischen-angelplaetze.html


----------

